

Computer Vision startup shows off some use cases - eof
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/visionai/vmx-project-computer-vision-for-everyone/posts/722323

======
therobot24
Having Tomasz attached is the only thing that makes me believe that the
project isn't total BS (as in they are showing what is easy to give nice
results). Tomasz did his thesis on exemplar-SVMs, which is probably the base
(or maybe even a more advanced version) of the technology. The biggest turn
off is that most CV results are based on many specific conditions, often
finding methods turning to the bias of the dataset. Offering a single
technology for a wide variety of results is easy to promise (oh it works well
on this test set, should work on others), but hard to really deliver. Also
many kickstarters won't know the difficulty of PASCAL VOC, and even though
PASCAL only asks for a bounding box, they should have made their results more
visually appealing.

~~~
eof
The software excels with user-supplied specific conditions; which might be a
feature.

------
sadfaceunread
The technology is pretty cool but the concept of kickstartering this is fairly
odd to me. Why not try and raise equity/debt capital around the concept of
computer vision as a middleware/service?

~~~
eof
Well, kickstarting does a couple things: it validates the business model and
(potentially) gets a seed round without giving out equity or taking on debt.

